# Bodybuilder - by SkinnyToChubby (~BBW, ~~WG, Lesbian)



## SkinnyToChubby (Aug 7, 2010)

_~BBW, ~WG, Lesbian -_ A skinny girl's decision to join a gym goes in directions she couldn't have imagined. 

*[Author's Note:]* This is my first story (and first posting). Seems a little crazy, since I've been checking this site regularly for at least 12 years. Time for me to give back. Please let me know what you think. 

-----------------------------------
*Bodybuilder*​*by SkinnyToChubby​* 
I feel like I've been doing a lot of sitting around lately. Basically, I've become a slug. I go to work, sit, come home, sit, then sleep. So when I walked by the new gym up the street from me the other day, I stopped and noticed it. I also noticed the sale sign outside (who doesn't like a sale?). I thought that perhaps if I joined a gym, perhaps I'd have a little more energy, more concentration at work. Maybe I'd feel better about myself; that's at least why most people go to the gym. Not that I needed to lose weight or anything -- far from it. I'm probably the skinniest person I know; certainly the skinniest of my friends. No, I just figured that joining a gym is a mandatory party of every self-respecting 20-something girl's life. It certainly seemed a ubiquitous element of the lives of all of my friends. 

So that's how I found myself sitting at this desk, staring at an impossibly fit-looking girl named Courtney, filling out the fundamental statistics of my life on a clipboard. Name: Victoria. Age: 26. Height: 5'5". Weight.... 

"Excuse me, is it ok if I don't know the answers to all of the questions?" 

"What's giving you trouble?" asked Courtney, probably wondering how I could not know my own name. 

"Well, I actually don't really know how much I weigh," I responded. 

"Oh, that's ok, we're going to give you a whole complementary body analysis before you start training, so that we know where you stand and so you can best determine your goals." 

"OK, that makes sense." I really couldn't imagine what they would test, but it seemed like this place really knew what it was doing. 

After filling out several other forms and agreeing to pay considerably more money on a monthly basis than seemed even remotely reasonable, Courtney asked me whether I wanted to start right away or if I wanted to come back. It being a fine Saturday morning, I figured, there's no better time than the present, so I agreed to start right away. 

Courtney led me upstairs, through the warm-up room covered in mirrors and lined with mats, and into a small room to the side. This room had only a small desk, chair, cabinet and scale. Courtney asked me to sit down in the chair. She took a few basic vitals: blood pressure, resting pulse, etc. Then she asked me to take off my shoes and step on the scale. It was an old-school doctor's scale, white and metal with sliding weights. I stepped on and Courtney, standing next to me, slid the large weight to 100, while she slowly inched the small weight until it rested on 9. 

"109lbs," Courtney announced. 

"Is that ok?" I asked. 

"Well it's definitely on the light side, but not dangerous or anything. Here, let's see what you're made of." Courtney smiled and pulled out a small tool from her desk drawer. "This is for measuring body fat. Stick your arm out straight." 

I did as told and Courtney pinched the skin under my arm. It felt strange, but didn't hurt. Courtney informed me that my body fat was 18% percent, which is apparently on the lowest edge of "healthy" for a woman. The gym called it "athletic" level, like for a bodybuilder. But I was no bodybuilder. 

Courtney told me that the testing was all done and asked me to sit down. "What are your goals?" she asked. 

"Goals?" 

"Yes. Why did you join the gym?" 

I had to think about that for a second. Sluggishness, subtle peer pressure -- these didn't seem like good reasons. 

Courtney volunteered, "Well I assume you didn't join to lose weight. That's why most people join, but based on this," she pointed to my testing sheet, "that wouldnt even be healthy." 

"What if I didn't want to be so skinny?" I didn't know I was going to ask that until the words were coming out of my mouth. 

"Do you mean like bodybuilding?" Courtney asked. 

"Well, that sounds more hardcore than anything I had in mind." What did I have in mind? I looked at myself in one of the mirrored walls, hand on a slight hip and a puzzled look on my face. "I guess I'd like to be curvier, you know, maybe filled out a bit more." I had been so thin all my life, it would be nice to feel more feminine. "But I don't want to look like Arnold Schwarzenegger." 

Courtney laughed. "I wouldn't worry about that. If you want to do some bulking up, there are some great strength training exercises we can do that won't leave you looking like you're on steroids. And I think that would be a healthy way for you to get in better shape and see some visible progress." 

I told Courtney that her suggestion sounded good. 

"Are there any areas you want to focus on? Legs, arms?" 

Again, I thought for a moment. "Well, how about chest and butt?" 

Courtney had a somewhat puzzled look on her face, "I suppose we could do some toning, but I don't think you're going to want to trim those up much more..." 

"No," I interrupted, "I want them bigger." I blushed. I never really thought about my body as much as other girls do. Did I secretly want a curvaceous, hourglass figure when I had the stick-thin figure all the girls at the gym downstairs were struggling for? 

"We'll focus on muscle bulk there then. Plus I'll consult our nutritionist, see if he has any ideas." 

"Sounds like a plan then," I said, feeling like it was probably time to get going. 

"Yep, it's a plan. Tomorrow at 8am then?" 

I told Courtney there was no way on earth that was happening on a Sunday, so we agreed on 10am and went our separate ways. 

------------------- 

I woke up at 9am Sunday morning, figuring that an hour was more than enough time to emerge from the cocoon of my bed, get into the gym clothes I had bought the day before after signing up, and eat something before strolling down the street to the gym. 

I had stopped by the Nike store a few blocks away after visiting the gym and picked out a few cute-looking gym outfits. The one I laid out for myself today was a matching pair of blue spandex shorts and tank top. I had grabbed extra-smalls of both; my usual size. Slipping on the shorts, I saw that I had chosen correctly as they were tight, but stretchy, the way I assumed spandex pants were supposed to fit. Not being a terribly sporty person, I was no expert in spandex. I then put on the tank top. This fit similarly, but I hadn't really appreciated that it would only come a couple inches short of meeting the shorts, so a narrow strip of my stomach and belly button were exposed. Oh well, I figured, that should teach me to try things on. 

Looking at myself in my mirror, I realized that the ensemble worked, even if it wasn't my usual look. My blue-green eyes stood out, framed by my high cheekbones, with my blond hair pulled back in a pony-tail. With my honey skin and full lips, I had always been told I was pretty, but I never received too much attention, perhaps because I did little to invite it. I liked to dress very conservatively -- the queen of the turtle-neck sweater and ankle-length skirt. The gym outfit I had put on was probably the most form-fitting thing I had ever worn in public, and I felt a little naked. It was obvious how thin I was, with my skinny limbs, A-cup breasts (further flattened by a sports bra) and generally twiggy figure. The exposed strip of stomach betrayed no sign of fat, and my belly-button was nearly flush with my trim stomach. I frowned, examining myself, and told myself that today was the first day of transforming myself. So, I ate a granola bar, drank a glass of water, and set off to do just that. 

Arriving at the gym, I was greeted by Courtney and a guy I hadn't met before. "Victoria, this is John," Courtney said as she gestured at the man standing next to her. 

John put out his hand, "A pleasure to meet you," he said as we shook hands. John stepped back a foot, looked me over head to toe, and said, "Courtney has informed me of your goals for yourself and her training plan for you." I blushed as John looked me over, acutely aware of how exposed I was in my new gym clothes. "I'm the nutritional trainer here. May I ask what you ate for breakfast today before coming here?" I told John about my granola bar and he frowned. "No matter your goals, that probably wouldn't be the best breakfast. You know it's not just elementary school BS when they tell you that breakfast is the most important meal of the day. But especially considering your goals, a granola bar is totally insufficient. Before you leave, stop by my office" -- John pointed to a small office down the hall -- "and I'll give you a more appropriate nutritional plan, as well as some supplements that I think will be helpful." I thanked John, promised that I'd stop by before leaving, and turned to follow Courtney to the main part of the gym where the various exercise machines and weights awaited me. 

Courtney led me into the main gym, and pointed out where and what the equipment was. She explained, "Especially for women, my focus is usually on cardio because of its weight loss and weight maintenance benefits, but as that isn't really a goal of yours, I'm going to de-emphasize cardio in your program. It's still an important part of health, so it's not getting totally cut, but it's not our focus." 

I nodded in understanding. 

Courtney then pointed towards the weight machines, explaining, "Were going to focus on weight training. I know you're concerned about looking like a bodybuilder, but trust me, that doesn't happen overnight, and there are ways to avoid that based on how you train with me and based on John's program for you." 

First, Courtney had me run for fifteen minutes on the treadmill. To put it plainly, I thought I was going to die. I had not appreciated what terrible shape I was in. I may not have been fat, but I certainly wasn't fit. Breathing heavily, I disembarked the treadmill and followed Courtney over to the weight machines. We did more machines than I could remember afterward, but I remembered doing only short repetitions of (for me) heavy amounts of weight on each machine, which Courtney said would help build bulk. Most of what we did was leg, and chest, plus a machine where I laid on my stomach with my butt in the air, which Courtney jokingly named the "butt builder". That sounded useful to me. It was discouraging seeing my reflection in the mirrors on every wall as I was doing the butt builder, seeing the scrawny butt that I had to build upon. 

Finally, after an exhausting hour, I was finished and was about to head out when I remembered that I was supposed to swing by John's office. I was a broken, sweaty mess, but I stumbled into John's office and said, "You wanted to see me?" 

John looked up from whatever he had been reading and laughed, "Yes. It looks like Courtney certainly kicked your ass for the first day." I laughed and nodded. "Well I've got here for you a nutritional program that I think will mesh well with your workout routine. As you will see, there's an emphasis on protein and calories sufficient to help build muscle. I also have a few supplements for you." 

John started scrounging through the cabinets in his office and put a few bottles on his desk, large and small. He put his hand on a smaller bottle and explained, "This here is a good multi-vitamin with some natural herbs that help with soreness and should give you some extra energy." Then John pulled out a very large cylindrical container. "This here is a protein and calorie supplement that's very important when you're trying to build muscle bulk. I thanked John and told him that I'd give it a go. "Great, well let me know if you think it's helping; Im looking forward to seeing your progress." So am I, I thought to myself, and I told John I'd keep him apprised. 

So I headed home, exhausted, sweaty, and thoroughly self-conscious of how scrawny I was. But at least I definitely didn't feel lazy. 

----------------------- 

Tuesday came around quickly, and if I thought I had been sore the day before, it was nothing in comparison to the debilitating pain I was in when I showed up for my next training appointment after work. Courtney took one look at me limping my way in and shook her head, smiling and laughing a bit to herself. 

"Hi! It looks like we might have gone a bit overboard on our first day, eh?" 

"It shows, does it?" I asked, laughing too as a dragged my miserable self up to her. 

"Tell you what, there's no point in you training with me today--" 

"--no, I can give it a try," I protested. 

"No no, there's really no point, it would do more harm than good. Listen, it's really my fault I worked you so hard the first day, so why don't I introduce you to another important aspect of a comprehensive training program: sports massage." 

Now this was starting to sound good. 

"Massage isn't just a luxury. When done properly, it can help rejuvenate muscles, stimulate muscle growth and re-energize you. And since you're new and I abused you, this one's on us." 

This all sounded a lot better than what I had walked in expecting, sore state that I was in, so I didn't have to think twice before agreeing. 

The masseuse for the gym was named Becca, and she was the kind of woman who could possibly make even me feel fat. In full hippie regalia, her hair tied back and her stick-thin arms exposed, I wondered how she could have what I had always imagined to be a rather strenuous job given the emaciated shape she was in. 

Becca asked me to take off my clothes, lie down on the massage table, and slide under the towel that was on the table. She stepped out of the room while I got into position. This was my first massage, and it felt very strange to be getting naked in a room so that a stranger could touch me, but I figured this is something people do. So I peeled off my gym clothes, crawled onto the (cold!) bed and lay down, towel draped over my butt and my head in the massage pillow. 

I heard the door open, and Becca said in her soothing voice, "I understand that this is your first time and I know that you're pretty sore from your workout the other day, so I'll go easy on you. Please let me know if anything I'm doing hurts and I'll stop right away." 

After a very relaxing hour, Becca stepped out of the room so that I could get dressed again, and she told me to be sure to drink plenty of fluids. I was covered in massage oil and felt like a piece of putty. It had been quite an experience. Relaxing, to be sure, but at moments a little thrill had gone through me as this absolute stranger ran her hands down my legs, or when she massaged my butt (the largest muscle, she reminded me). She even had me flip over and massaged my stomach and shoulders. It had been wonderful.

------- 

The next day, I woke up feeling dramatically better. Still a bit sore, but I was ready to get back in the gym. After work, I headed home, changed, and walked over to the gym. And so things continued for a few weeks: I went to the gym four to five days a week, worked out with Courtney, and she kicked my ass. It was about three weeks after I had started this regimen that I found myself changing to shower after going to the gym when I stopped and really took a look at myself. I was exhausted, covered in a thin sheen of moisture from the workout, with my hair pulled back, but as I took off my gym clothes, I realized that I could really see the difference the training was making. At first, the most noticeable thing was that I could see the muscles in my arms for the first time (that had been my focus for the day). But taking a closer look at myself, I realized that I had started filling out a little. I could see a little extra muscle tone everywhere; not "muscular," but I wasn't quite the beanpole I had been. And I had boobs, or at least the start of them. I had taken to wearing sports bras a lot, which are never comfortable, but I had noticed at work earlier in the day that my regular bra was feeling particularly constricting. I stood in the mirror, cupping my breasts in my hands and realized that it was probably a time for an upgrade. I couldn't help but smile. It didn't seem like this "upgrade" of mine was entirely muscle, but then I realized that between the nutrition plan John had put me on and the supplements he gave me, I was eating a lot more calories, and it looked like they were going to good use. I twisted myself around and tried to get a look at my butt, to see what progress had been made. It seemed like it might be a bit fuller, but it was hard to say. I was very excited with the progress, but I wanted more. 

I arrived at the gym the next day totally motivated. Before we got started, Courtney told me that it was our one month anniversary together, and she suggested that we head upstairs to check on my progress, reminding me that keeping accurate records was important. I agreed, and we headed up to the office I had last visited on my first day. Blood pressure out of the way, Courtney asked me to take off my shoes and step on the scale. 

"116 lbs," Courtney announced. 

I had gained weight. This never happened before. 

Courtney saw the concerned look on my face. "Don't worry, that's to be expected. You don't think these new muscles are weightless, do you?" She smiled and patted my arm. 

Courtney also measured my body fat %. It was 19%, up 1%. "That's a negligible change, probably just a result of the extra calories you're taking in to build muscle. It'll burn off eventually." 

This too was new to me, though I didn't actually think I looked any fatter. 
Courtney and I headed downstairs to the weight room and I worked myself harder than ever before. 

------------- 

A couple weeks later I noticed that I was really starting to make progress, maybe too much progress. On one hand, I had been building a fair amount of muscle in a lot of the right places, and I thought I was starting to look a little curvier, at least when dressed. My pants had started getting a little tighter in the butt as I built up my glutes, and my new b-cups were starting to feel a little tight. But standing naked in front of the mirror, I wasn't sure I liked what I saw. With the noticeable start of a six pack and visibly muscular limbs, I was worried that I was getting that too-muscular look that I had been worried about getting. I needed to talk to Courtney and John about this. I wanted a more feminine figure, and I was worried that I was starting to move in the opposite direction. 

At the gym the next day, I spoke with Courtney about my concern. She suggested that I speak with John. I don't think that any girl finds it easy to talk about her body; I certainly didn't, but talking about this stuff with John was doubly uncomfortable because he is a guy. 

I poked my head into John's office, "Hey John, I was wondering I you might have a second to talk?" 

"Of course I do," John responded, smiling. He waved me in to his office, and I stepped inside. I hadn't started my workout yet, but I was clad almost entirely in spandex, and I could tell that John was taking in what he saw in front of him. "What did you want to talk about? It looks like you've been making good progress." 

I blushed at his observation. "Well, actually, I'm not sure that I'm exactly making the kind of progress I want." 

John pointed at my partially exposed abs and said, "Youre clearly adding muscle, and according to your last evaluation, you've added 7 lbs of muscle--" 

I interrupted him, putting my hand on the abs he was just pointing at, "--see, that's the thing, maybe I don't want to just add muscle. I came here wanting to look curvier, and I don't know if that is happening." 

John looked at the folder that had my evaluation stats in it, and he looked like he was thinking about something. He took out a calculator, crunched a few numbers and said, "I don't think you need me to tell you that you're very thin, and your routine here hasn't really changed that, even if it's added a few pounds of muscle to your frame. If you really want to add some curves to your body and dont want to look more muscular, the only real option you have is to add fat instead." 

I didn't know what to make of this option. "I don't want to get fat, I'm just hoping for a more hourglass sort of figure." 

Well perhaps just ten pounds or so. Your body fat is so low right now, you could easily put on double that and still be in a healthy range that most girls at this gym would kill to be in. Hell, most people would say that you'll be healthier with a slightly higher body fat percentage than you've got right now." 

I raised one eyebrow, smiled, and said, "Are you call me too skinny?" 

Now I was John's turn to blush. "I'm saying that my suggestion for how you can best meet your personal goals is a moderate increase in body fat. Bear in mind though, this is not targeted like the weight training your doing with Courtney. If you gain ten pounds of fat, it will likely contribute to those curves you're looking for, but it may also conceal that toned stomach of yours." 

"Oh that's ok," I said as I rubbed my abs "this wasn't really the look I was going for." 

John smiled. "In that case, I'm going to suggest that you double up on the protein supplement I gave to you. It's packed with healthy calories. And try to eat extra small meals if you can squeeze them in." 

"I'll do what I can. Thanks for the help." I turned around and began to walk out of the office. 

"No problem. And Victoria," I turned my head back to see John, "don't look now, but you've got a few more curves than I think you know about." 

He was talking about my ass! I guess all that time on the "butt machine" was paying off. Beet-red, I walked back into the hallway and into the locker room. Standing in front of the large mirrors, I twisted myself around to see what John was talking about. I guess my butt was getting bigger, though in a petite, pert sort of way. Looking around to make sure the locker room was empty, I patted myself on the ass and whispered to myself, "Lets see what you can do with a few extra pounds." 

----------- 

Over the next week, I took John's suggestions to heart, doubling up on his supplements and eating like it was my full-time job. Speaking of a full-time job, work was really busy that week and I had to miss a couple of workouts, so by the time Saturday came around and I had been eating for two for a full week and had only made it to the gym once, early in the week. 

Sliding on my gym shorts, I noticed that they were unusually tight. The spandex halter top was just as tight, and when I checked the mirror to see what the story was, the issue was apparent. 

I had gained weight. 

Not a lot, but enough that to me (and the gym clothes) it was noticeable. "Well," I thought to myself, "it seems like John's plan is working; let's see what we've got here." I checked myself out thoroughly, and it looked like the weight was distributed pretty evenly in the right places. The effect was subtle, and I had been so busy all week that it was no wonder that I hadn't noticed the change, but standing before the mirror, I could see the difference. My chest looked a little fuller, my thighs a bit too. I could see that my abs were somewhat obscured underneath a thin layer of fat, which did a lot to reduce the bodybuilder look I was worried about. And inspecting myself in my floor-length, tri-fold mirror, I could tell that my butt was a little fuller and sticking out more, with my spandex shorts noticeable straining to hold in my swelling rear. The overall effect was that I still looked thin, or at least average weight, but my body looked more smoothed out and filled out. 

For a moment my girl instincts kicked in and I began to panic in the face of a noticeable weight gain, but then I reminded myself that this was intentional and healthy. Plus, looking at myself, I realized that I looked good. Really good. This self-improvement project was finally starting to come together and I liked what I saw was shaping up to be the new me. 

Courtney was out for the next couple of weeks, so I worked with a substitute trainer during that time. Near the end of those two weeks, I began to have some trouble with my work wardrobe. I usually wore suits to work, but by the Thursday before Courtney was scheduled to return, I found that I had a number of outfits that I had simply outgrown. This was shocking to me; I had been wearing the same size clothing since high school. Nevertheless, there I was, trying to button a pair of slacks that I had only just barely managed to squeeze past my ass, when I realized that no matter what I did, I was not going to get the pants buttoned. I looked at up at the scene of my defeat in the mirror, wondering what I was going to wear to work, when the full scale of my situation came into focus. 

Staring back at me in the mirror was a girl who was obviously too fat for her pants. Mind you, I was not too muscular, or buff. Rather, poking out over the waistband of my tight panties was the surprisingly soft-looking start of a little pot belly, a couple of inches of chub rolling over the panties. This was why I couldn't button my slacks. I stood transfixed, fascinated by the appearance of my new fat. 

Fat! On me! I poked my stomach and my finger sank in. I grabbed the squishy pudge with my hand and kneaded it for a moment. On some level, I was horrified--I was getting fat! But as I pressed my hand into my soft new belly, a different feeling began to take hold, and I started peeling off the slacks I had just struggled so hard to put on. My hands drifted from my belly to my hips, which had grown visibly wider, and I grasped at the little love handles that were forming over my panties. I smiled, and realized I was enjoying this tremendously. I moved my hands back, until I was cradling my ass in my hands. It felt so big! I positioned myself in the mirror and momentarily laughed. My ass had grown so much it looked like it was devouring my poor panties, which were wedged up my ass. I shuffled in place for a moment and could see my newly fattened ass jiggling in the mirror. I felt myself getting wet and couldn't believe it. "I'm getting fat," I said to myself, "and I'm liking it!" Was this what I had wanted all along? All of that targeted muscle building, and all I really wanted was to plump up a bit? 

Now, mind you, I was anything but fat, but I was also definitely not skinny anymore. I had the healthy, well-fed look of a girl who's starting to lean towards chubby, and my curvy reflection thrilled me. Even my boobs must have grown at least a cup size. 

Of course, I could stand around all day staring at myself, but I needed to get to work, and something more than a comically tight pair of panties was called for. I eventually tracked down a pair of slacks I could fasten, though they looked painted on me. I also found a white, button-down shirt that barely fit with buttons that were pulling apart somewhat dangerously near my chest and belly. It would have to do. I headed off to work and hoped that no one would say anything. I'd have to go shopping over the weekend.
_[continued below]_


----------



## SkinnyToChubby (Aug 7, 2010)

I decided that a trip the mall was mandatory, given the state of my wardrobe, so on Sunday, I called up a college friend, Kelly, whom I had not seen in a couple months, and asked if she wanted to meet up and head to the mall. She was up for it, so we made a plan to meet at J. Crew. Summer was rapidly approaching, and I realized I could use a nice sun dress for the warm weather. 

I arrived at the store clad in sweats and a tight t-shirt, because that's what fit after I gave up on my jeans. I had really gotten bigger! Kelly wasn't there yet, so I browsed around a bit until I came across a pretty white dress, perhaps a little dressier and more revealing than what I had been looking for, but I thought that it would be fun to try on. 

I strolled over to the dressing room, and after a moment's wait was led to a small, but brightly-lit room. I entered the dressing room and closed the door behind me, locking it. I hung up the dress on a hook in the little room and started to undress. Wow, there is nothing as revealing as a dressing room. In the bright fluorescent lights in front of the large mirrors surrounding me, the changes in my body were thrown into stark relief as I stood examining myself. I wouldn't have thought it possible, but it looked like I had gained a little more over the weekend (heaven knows I had been eating enough, so excited had I been with my transformation), and I couldn't help but think that if I had seen myself just a month earlier, I might have called myself a little chubby. My panties were seriously digging into my softer body, and the layer of fat on my belly surrounding my deepening belly button was clearly visible in this lighting. I made a mental note to get some new underwear; my bra was digging into my softer body as well, and my breasts had started overflowing the cups a little. 

It's not like I had forgotten that I had grown recently, so I had picked up a size larger than my norm, but as I pulled the dress up over my fuller hips, I wondered whether I shouldn't have grabbed a few different sizes. The dress was a tight squeeze, and as I finished pulling it up, I realized that I would have to get a bigger size. The fabric looked practically painted on me and was obviously strained. I couldn't help but admire how my bigger breasts created some killer cleavage, but I frowned a little as I eyed the slight bulge of my belly, giving away the fatter side of my bustier figure. 

I heard a knock on the door. Since I was still dressed, I opened it and found a skinny little sales associate before me. 

"How's everything going?" she asked. "Is there anything I can help you with?" She had a little smirk on her face that I didn't like. 

"Well, as you can see, I think I'm going to need a different size." I gestured to myself, though from the look on the sales associate's face, I didn't suppose any explanation was really necessary. 

"I'll see about getting you a bigger size," she said, and left me standing in front of the dressing room, waiting. 

Only moments after the sales associate walked out of the room and I had turned away from the door, I was startled to hear, "Victoria?" 

I turned around to find Kelly staring back at me--all of me, on display as I was in the overly-tight dress--with a wide-eyed look of surprise. "I thought I heard you in here, but, um...wow!" I could feel my friend's eyes examining me. "You've, um, filled out. I totally didn't recognize you from behind." 

Now Kelly was blushing. I twisted my head around and jokingly pretended to look at my butt. "Wow, you know, I don't even think I recognize me from behind either!" We both laughed. 

"You look great," Kelly said somewhat sheepishly. "I mean, where did those come from?!" Kelly asked as she pointed at my chest. 

I told Kelly that I had joined a gym (which seemed to confuse her), and she told me that she liked the new curvier look on me. 

Eventually the sales associate returned, I bought the next size up (which was still form-fitting, but properly so), and I decided to wear the dress out of the store. It seemed better than the sweatpants I had been relegated to. 

As we left the store, Kelly followed me through the door and lagged behind me for a moment. She let out a cat-call whistle, laughed, and said, "I just can't believe that's all you! What happened to my skinny little friend?" 

There was a Cinnabon across the hall, and I veered to walk towards it. "Here," I said, laughing, "I'll show you." 

We had a good snack, caught up on each others' lives and made some plans to hit the bars the next Saturday night. I realized that I wouldn't have anything to wear out, so after I picked up some new work clothes, we stopped into Bebe and got some fun clothes. After a fun day at the mall, we parted ways. 

------------------------ 

It was Monday again all too soon, and after a long day of work, I somehow found the self-discipline to drag myself back to the gym. I was feeling lazy and almost didn't go, but Courtney was finally going to be back after a couple of weeks away and I was looking forward to seeing her. Suiting myself up into my usual gym attire, I found myself wishing that I had added new gym clothes to my mall shopping the day before. They were getting tight. Probably too tight, but they'd have to do for today. 

Once I got in, the girl at the front desk told me to meet Courtney upstairs in the biometrics office. Apparently I was due for another body analysis. This was going to be interesting, I thought. 

I walked in the room, where Courtney was sitting, looking tanned from her vacation and super-fit as always. She looked up from her computer and her mouth dropped when she saw me. 

"What!?....um...I mean, what, um, how are you?" Courtney managed to stammer out. In a room plastered with mirrors, I could appreciate the view she had and the shock it must have engendered. I was a far cry from the skinny, scrawny girl who had wandered into the gym a few months earlier. But more to the point, I had also transformed from the thin, toned girl who had been complaining about looking too muscular just a couple of weeks ago. Since Courtney had last seen me I had probably added a bit more muscle, but I had succeeded in concealing all of the muscle under a new layer of fat. My butt and breasts had swelled considerably and were barely contained by my inadequate gym clothes. I saw Courtney's eyes fixated in particular on my midriff, which was no wonder given how it had gone from a toned six-pack to a pudgy little belly in a mere matter of weeks. Naturally, I suddenly felt extremely self-conscious under Courtney's examining gaze, but there was something surprising about Courtney's reaction. It wasn't unusual that she surprised, but she was blushing like crazy as she examined the new me, and she started twisting her hair nervously as she greeted me. 

"I'm great!" I responded to Courtney, and to break the ice on the unspoken elephant in the room, I asked, "Notice anything different about me?" I twirled about, allowing Courtney to take in the full picture of my thicker figure. 

"Wow...I mean, yes, you seem to have made a lot of progress while I was away!" Now Courtney couldn't even look straight at me; she was staring down at her lap. I thought Courtney might have been upset by my detour from traditional "fitness", but there was no hint of disapproval in her voice. "Do you mind stepping on the scale?" With really no clue what to expect, I stepped on. Courtney slowly slid the weight to the right, past 109, where I had started, past 116, where I had been about a month earlier, until she settled on a spot much farther to the right. "140lbs. It looks like you've solved the scrawny problem," Courtney said, a wry smile on her face. Was she mocking me? It didn't seem like she was. 

I stepped off the scale, still absorbing the fact that I had gained thirty pounds. This was a whole new, bigger me. I knew that some of it was muscle, but how much? Courtney pulled out the calipers that she had used in the past to measure body fat percentage and asked for my arm. Looking at my arm, I realized how much fleshier it had become, and sure enough, Courtney had no trouble finding a sizeable amount of flab to pinch with her measuring tool. "28.3%," she announced. Courtney poked her index finger into my softer tummy, "looks like somebody got soft while I was away." And she winked at me. She winked at me?? This was just plain strange. I was so embarrassed at the idea that I, the skinniest girl in the world, was getting chubby (if not there already), that I could hardly process anything. "Let's get you downstairs and we'll see what you can do." 

Downstairs, Courtney put me on the treadmill first. As soon as I started running, I noticed not only the movement of my bigger bust, but the curious sensation of my belly jiggling a little bit. And from the look on Courtney's face, she noticed it too. Now I was the one blushing. 

We moved on to free weights. Facing the mirror with Courtney behind me, spotting my movements, I noticed that I had gotten bigger than the very toned Courtney. I also noticed her hands resting on my soft hips as I did my exercise. Did she always do that when we did this exercise? When we moved to the glutes machine, Courtney put her hands on my fuller ass and pushed into it, telling me to tense the muscles more. Now that definitely was something new, but I also found that I didn't mind it. 

We finished up and I went to the locker room to shower and change. After my shower, as I had just put on my underwear, Courtney walked into the locker room. 

"That was a great workout we had today!" Courtney said with a smile.

"Thanks," I responded as I sat down to pull my pants on. As I glanced back up at Courtney, I caught her eyes on the belly roll forming as I leaned over. Self-conscious, I sucked it in as best I could and Courtney quickly looked away. 

"I just had a quick talk with John, and he told me about the nutritional plan he put you on while I was away."

I had pulled up the sweatpants I was changing into, and without a shirt on, my chubby midsection was on full display as my belly poked over the tight waistband. "Yeah, I told him I was hoping to fill out a little more without getting too muscular," I responded somewhat nervously. I gestured toward my body, smiled, and said, "Looks like it worked."

Courtney returned my smile, and asked, "Are you happy with the results?"

I nodded enthusiastically. 

"Well that's all that matters. Have to keep the customer satisfied."

"Why," I asked, "are you dissatisfied with the results?"

"Hmmm, usually when one of my clients gets fatter, she's upset" -- now I was feeling really self-conscious and I opened my mouth to say something, though I don't know what -- "but I think you look fantastic, and the curvier look suits you." Courtney winked, "plus I know you're hiding a mean six-pack under there," and she pressed her hand into my soft stomach. 

I pulled away, surprised and blushed. But I was grinning ear to ear too. "Thanks."

Courtney's eyes twinkled with a mischievous smile. "Don't mention it."

"So I'll see you tomorrow?"

"Well I was just thinking, given how hard I worked you today, maybe it makes sense for you to take tomorrow off. Get a massage or something."

-------------

I arrived for the massage the next day excited and very sore. I remembered how great the last massage I had was right after I first started going to the gym a few months earlier. I was eager for a repeat performance. 

When I got to the gym, I was greeted by the same masseuse I had the last time, Becca. Stick figure that she was, she had proven herself remarkably adept and strong. She smiled upon seeing me, but also looked a little surprised. 

"Victoria, so good to see you! You certainly have blossomed since I last saw you!

I returned a self-conscious smile and I folded my arms in front of myself, subconsciously trying to cover my new little belly. 

Becca motioned for me to follow her, and she led me to the massage room. She instructed me to undress and she left the room. I pulled off my clothes and shimmied under the sheet on the massage table. 

Becca slowly opened the door and entered the room. Face-down on the table, I only heard her come in, and then I felt her pull back the sheet until it covered only a strip of my butt. I couldn't help but wonder if Becca was noticing how much bigger that butt was than a few months earlier. As Becca began the massage, I could feel how her fingers sunk into my softer body, especially as she moved lower on my back until she was practically kneading my love handles. 

After working on my back for a while, she moved to my extremely sore legs. Courtney had really worked me hard the previous day, and I was pretty well wrecked. At first, Becca pressed too hard and I had to ask her to be gentler. As Becca's hands worked their way up my legs I was once again increasingly aware of her hands pressing into my thicker legs until eventually she was massaging my glutes, her skinny little fingers pushing through inches of newly-acquired fat to reach their target muscles. And yet, the more I thought about this all, the more turned on I became. 

About two-thirds of the way through, Becca told me that she was going to step out of the room and asked me to turn over to lay on my back. She gave me an extra towel to cover my chest. Positioning the towels strategically to cover myself, I lay back down on the table. Becca came back in the room and smiled. 

I guess being flipped over and able to see Becca made me a little more self-conscious, as well as more aware of the silence in the room other than the soothing new-age music in the background. Once Becca finished massaging my arms, as she had done the previous time, she moved on to my midsection. As soon as I felt her hand press gently into my pudgy tummy, I squirmed in embarrassment. 

"Is everything ok?" Becca asked. 

"Yes," I replied, blushing. "It's just that, well, my stomach was a lot different last time you did this."

"You have put on some weight I see."

Now I was mortified. It's not like I didn't know it was obvious, but there was still nothing like having someone say something out loud, especially as you lay there essentially naked. 

Becca could see my reaction, and she gave me that serene smile that the best masseuses seem to have mastered, "Please don't take my observation as a criticism, you look very healthy ... and voluptuous."

Well that's not really something that I am used to, I explained. 

Becca continued the massage of my midsection, her fingers pressing into the soft flesh of my belly. Things change in life; not always as expected, but often for the better."

As I became more comfortable with the feeling of Becca's hands on my new softer body, I grew more comfortable and gradually drifted off. 

_[continued below]_


----------



## TheOwl (Aug 7, 2010)

Really great for a first story and can't wait to see more of it and Victoria.

12 years of looking at this site seems to have gone to good use.


----------



## lifelongpassion (Aug 7, 2010)

Great story so far! Looking forward to more


----------



## SkinnyToChubby (Aug 7, 2010)

The next couple days at the gym went well, but Thursday morning I was running on the treadmill when I stumbled and landed on my ankle very badly. Nothing was broken, but I was declared home-bound for at least a week by the doctor. 

While being stuck at home was an inconvenience for work, I was able to do most of my work from home. Combined with New York's incredible array of food delivery options and a couple helpful friends, I was in pretty good shape when it came to the necessities of life. What I did miss, however, was the gym. 

Apparently it missed me too. After I was out for nearly two weeks, Courtney called me up to check in and see how I was feeling. I told her that I missed our routine and she made an interesting suggestion. Courtney suggested that she could grab some small weights, tension bands and a mat and do a home visit for a loyal client like me. I had barely seen anyone in weeks and felt like I had hardly even moved since the injury, so I readily agreed. 

Courtney arrived late that afternoon. When I heard the doorbell ring, I hobbled my way over to the door to be greeted with an instant hug from a grinning Courtney. She was in full workout gear, but I hadn't even thought to change out of the t-shirt and sweatpants shorts I had been wearing all day. 

"How are you feeling?" Courtney asked, stepping into my apartment. 

"Well, other than feeling a little stir-crazy trapped in this tiny apartment, I'm ok. The ankle is feeling a lot better; hopefully I'll be able to get back on my feet in a few days."

Courtney filled me in on the ideas she had for what I could do while remaining seated. I was surprised at the creative exercises she had come up with, and I was surprised how hard they were! By the time we were done, I was thoroughly exhausted and the sun was starting to set. 

"I guess I should be going," Courtney said as she started packing her things up. 

"No, don't go," I said. "You don't know how crazy I've been going here by myself. My girlfriends and I had his big night out planned last weekend and I ended up just stuck here alone, eating candy and watching bad movies. Why don't you stay?"

Courtney smiled. "I'd love to stay. We'll order dinner, maybe watch a good movie and have a night on the town, here."

"That sounds great! Why don't you think about what kind of food you want to order, and I'll go take a shower and put on something more appropriate for a night on the town." This was going to be fun!

"Good idea. Too bad I'm in gym bum mode," Courtney responded.

"You could borrow something if you want," I offered. "Go poke around the closet, see if there's anything that strikes you." I grabbed a change of underwear and walked into the bathroom to take a shower. 

When I got out of the shower, I slipped on a pair of panties and bra and let my hair back down. Looking at myself in the mirror it was clear that a couple of weeks off my feet had not failed to have an impact on my figure. Even my upgraded c-cup bra and new "medium" panties were looking awfully tight, cutting into my expanded curves and causing some noticeable spillover. My belly had developed an unmistakable convexity, curving out gently a few inches in front of me, rolling teasingly over the waistband of my panties. What must Courtney think? I thought to myself. 

At that moment, I heard Courtneys voice calling to me through the door. Hey, what are you doing in there? I borrowed your gold-colored dress; I want to see what you think. I also took the liberty of picking out something for you too, hope you dont mind. 

Dont mind at all, thanks. I shouted back through the door. Was Courtney still in my bedroom? I wrapped a towel around myself, covering up as best I could, and stepped out of the bathroom. Courtney was still there alright, clad in a rather revealing dress of mine that (like most of my clothes) dated back to my super-skinny days from just a couple of months ago. I had to admit to myself, she wore it well. Very well. Were the same height, and it fit perfectly. 

What do you think?

You look fantastic! 

Thanks! But I was asking about the outfit I picked out for you.

I blushed and looked down at the bed, where Courtney had laid out my favorite mini-skirt and a pink tube-top dating back to college a few years earlier. She was definitely committed to the night on the town at home theme that was for sure. 

Come on, get dressed! Im hungry, and you must be starved! Courtney said with that mischievous smile I had a seen on her a few times before. 

What did you want to eat? I asked, trying to think about how I could get Courtney out of the room before de-toweling. 

How about steaks? Theres a great place down the street that delivers. Its so close, Im sure the food will get here fast and still be hot. And after that workout, I think youve earned it.

That sounds great, why dont you go order? I trust you to pick stuff Ill like.

Consider it done! Courtney answered, as she walked into the living room to pick up the phone. Quickly, I threw off my towel and grabbed the skirt. Wow, this thing looked tiny. I guess thats why they call them mini. I was able to pull it up to my waist, though I was sure it must look like my ass was going to explode out of it. Thank goodness for 15% spandex in everything these days. I zipped it up most of the way, but eventually in the battle of zipper vs. belly, my belly won. 

Hey, Victoria, you like chocolate cake, right?

"Obviously," I thought to myself, staring down at the muffin top hanging over my skirt. I called back, Yep! I mean, who was I kidding?

I picked up the top and pulled it over my head and started pulling down. At first it appeared that the realization of my lifetime dream of having big boobs was going to backfire, but I worked the stretchy fabric over my bigger chest and with no small effort, pulled it down enough to reach the skirt. Barely. As soon as I took a deep breath, the fabric crept up an inch, revealing a strip of soft tummy and love handles and exposing my failure to fully zip up the skirt.

I heard Courtney hang up the phone and walk back into the room. Pulling the top down once again, I tried to look as comfortable and at ease as possible. 

Looking good! Courtney exclaimed, and whistled, laughing at herself a little. For a second, I feared she was making fun of me, but I saw her blushing a little and biting her lip, and realized that she meant it. 

Thanks. I crossed my arms in front of myself, trying to hide my chubby new paunch from Courtney. 

Courtney walked towards me, and staring right at my chest, she said, that top gives you incredible cleavage; I wish I had boobs like that.

I grinned, Maybe with the right diet and exercise, you could. We both laughed a slightly embarrassed laugh. We sat on the bed for a few minutes, chatted about nothing in particular, and waited for the food to come. 

After a few minutes, the doorbell rang. We greeted an impressed-looking deliveryman who gave us our steaks and tried pretty hard to find out where we were going after dinner. Apparently he got off from work at 10pm and he didnt seem to believe that we werent planning on leaving the apartment. Locking the door after him, we moved to the couch where we could eat our steaks. I opened a bottle of wine and poured Courtney and myself each a glass, bring the bottle over with me to the coffee table off of which we were eating. 

This is quite the feast you ordered us! I said, looking at the spread before us. 

Oh, you can handle this, I have faith in you, Courtney replied with a smile and a wink. 

I polished off my dinner in no time, and Courtney got through a considerable amount of hers as well (they were really great steaks). We had also succeeded in killing the bottle of wine, and Courtney had mixed up cocktails for us. I think we were both getting pretty tipsy.

Ready for dessert? Courtney asked.

Ugh, so full I moaned.

Oh, come on, you can do it. Theres always room for dessert. 

Says the personal trainer. I did want the chocolate cake that Courtney had ordered, but didnt want to look like a pig in front of her and the prospect of bursting out of my already super-tight clothes didnt seem that remote. I dont know if I should.

Courtneys response was to put the cake on a plate and sit down next to me on the couch, placing the plate with two forks right in front of me. She leaned in close to me, putting her hand on my bare leg, just below where the mini-skirt fell on my thigh. Of course you should; why wouldnt you?

Courtneys face was only about a foot from mine, and I couldnt help but notice how blue her eyes were. She really looked beautiful in my golden dress, a dress I was sure I couldnt possibly fit into anymore. The wine was really hitting me. Embarrassed, I said, I dont know if youve noticed, but Im starting to get kind of chubby... My voice trailed off, and I squirmed a bit uncomfortably. 

What are you talking about? Courtney responded, sounding surprised, but looking me over. I could see her eyes glancing at my belly.

Well, I know I wanted to be a little curvier, but dont you think this has gotten a little out of control?

Courtney stood up and reached her arms forward to me to help me get up too. I took her hands and let her help pull me up. Courtney kept hold of my hands and pulled me into the bedroom a few steps away to the full-length mirror next to my bed. She positioned me in front of the mirror.

Dont you think you look beautiful? Courtney asked me.

I dont think Im ugly, Im just worried Ive been gaining too much weight lately. My top had ridden up, exposing a soft muffin top above my skirt. I clumsily pulled down on the top, self-conscious and more than a bit drunk, I realized.

Oh, dont be so self-conscious, Courtney said. And then, to my shock, she lifted up the bottom of the dress she was wearing -- stumbling a bit in the process -- and pulled it over her head, leaving her standing in her underwear next to me by the mirror. 

There, you cant possibly feel self-conscious. Now show me why theres a perfectly good piece of chocolate cake sitting uneaten in the other room.

I looked at Courtneys lead, toned body, her small breasts cupped in her bra and her flat stomach leading down to slim hips and a pert, little butt. I felt a sudden pang of jealousy of her thin body. As my gaze drifted back up Courtneys body I caught her eyes and we both giggled and blushed. Why would you ever be self-conscious, you've got a perfect model's body. 

As I think the gold dress on the floor will testify, you looked basically the same when you walked into my gym a couple of months ago hoping to look different. Now lets see what youre talking about. Courtney grabbed the bottom of my top and started pulling it up. Unsure how to respond, I closed my eyes and put my arms above my head to allow her to pull the top off. When I opened my eyes, Courtney was taking my skirt off, which, tight as it was, was no small effort. Finally my butt popped free of the skirt and I was standing next to Courtney, clad in nothing but my bra and thong underwear.

Courtney looked me up and down and stepped behind me, both of us facing the mirror. I could feel her nearly naked body pressing up against my back and looked her in her eyes through the reflection in the mirror. Courtney reached her arms around my waist and to my shock, grabbed a handful of my belly flab and shook it, watching it jiggle. 

Hmmm, I think I see what you were talking about. You are getting kind of chubby!

My first instinct was to be incredibly embarrassed, but the feeling of Courtneys hands on my belly was electric; I realized it was turning me on tremendously. 

Breathing heavily, I whispered, Do you think Ive gotten too fat?

I could see Courtneys face in the mirror as she stood behind me, examining my fattened body. I dont know, she said, with a mischievous smile, lets see...

Courtney released my belly and her hands spread apart towards my hips. Pinching a love handle in each hand, she muttered, Hmmm... Looking at myself in the mirror, I couldnt believe how chubby I had gotten, especially in the last couple weeks of my convalescence. I was supposed to be the skinny girl; thats who I had always been! Who was this chubby girl in the mirror?

I was pulled out of my thoughts with a not-unpleasant shock as I felt Courtneys hands on my ass. Oh! This has to have doubled in size since we met! Courtney exclaimed with a giggle. She poked a finger into a soft, plump butt cheek and gasped. Where did all of this come from?

I have gained a lot of weight, havent I? I asked nervously. Then I felt Courtneys hands on the clasp of my bra, and in an instant, it was off. My breasts had swelled considerably in recent weeks and months, having gone from small and pert to full and voluptuous. 

Courtney cupped each breast in her hands, though they easily overflowed her fingers. I could see her smile in the mirror as she whispered into my ear, Youve become quite the buxom blond!

So you dont think Ive gotten too fat then? I asked, breathless but nervous.

Courtney stepped in front me, her hands on the soft curves of my hips, No, Id say just fat enough. She winked, and grabbing hold of me, pulled me over to my bed and threw me down on it. I could feel my whole body jiggling as I hit the covers, and in a second, Courtney was on top of me. I looked up, and I saw Courtneys beautiful face in front of mine, her lips getting closer to mine. Before I knew it, I was kissing her, passionately, as Courtneys right hand grabbed my ass. I was in ecstasy, and without even thinking, I removed Courtneys bra. Her small breasts hanging over me, I took one in each hand as she moaned in pleasure. Courtney grabbed my breasts, and I was struck by how much bigger mine were. Getting fatter had its perks!

Pinned underneath Courtney as I was, I was suddenly struck with the overwhelming desire to take control. In one deft move, I flipped Courtney underneath me, using my greater weight to my advantage. Now I was on my knees, Courtneys lithe body beneath me. Looking down, I could see my belly hanging over my panties, and in moments, Courtney was massaging my belly, kneading my new fat between her fingers and moaning in pleasure. 

Look at this sexy, chubby little belly you have! Courtney cried. Youre so fucking hot now, so soft and beautiful. With Courtneys other hand, she pulled back the tight waistband of my panties and began massaging my clit. I had never been so turned on in my life, and with scarcely a thought, I reciprocated. I couldnt believe I was doing this; I, who was uncomfortable when other women walked around naked in the changing room. But Courtney was so beautiful, and the feeling of her hands on my plumped-up body was the hottest experience in my life. She was genuinely turned on by my weight gain, and so was I. 

Tell me how big Ive gotten, I pleaded. 

Courtney grabbed my ass with both hands and shook it as it jiggled wildly, look at this fat ass, and she poked her finger deep into my belly, and this pot belly. You must have outgrown every item of clothing you own. She was right; I was positively bursting out of my wardrobe. Youre getting fat, and I know you like it. I felt my body suddenly wracked with pleasure and I began to orgasm, nearly oblivious to Courtneys simultaneous orgasm. Afterward, I collapsed next to Courtney holding her, her toned body pressed tightly next to my now-voluptuous form. I kissed her once, and fell asleep. 

This was going to be interesting.

*THE END*


----------



## SkinnyToChubby (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. 

The process of posting this story has answered an age-old question for me about this forum. Why can't anyone post a whole story at once? I now appreciate that it's impossible as you have to wait for posts to get approved and there's a max to how long each post can be. Is there any solution for this? Shouldn't there be a way to send a complete story all at once and get it posted all at once?


----------



## mountaindew (Aug 8, 2010)

This story is remarkable! I wish I could come out of my writing shell the way you have!! Truly inspiring stuff here, I can't wait to see Victoria blossom at the hands of Courtney :smitten:


----------



## Lardibutts (Aug 8, 2010)

TheOwl said:


> 12 years of looking at this site seems to have gone to good use.



I'll drink to that too. Very enjoyable sympathetic writing.


----------



## Lou Grant (Aug 8, 2010)

SkinnyToChubby said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> The process of posting this story has answered an age-old question for me about this forum. Why can't anyone post a whole story at once? I now appreciate that it's impossible as you have to wait for posts to get approved and there's a max to how long each post can be. Is there any solution for this? Shouldn't there be a way to send a complete story all at once and get it posted all at once?


There is nothing to stop anyone from posting all at once. A lot of people have done it before. You have to have ten posts in before your posts stop going to holding for approval before being seen. Other then that there's nothing that can be done about the character limit per post, but you can still post a complete story. It will just be in multiple posts.

All things considered you're a bit faster then most in posting portions of your story as it is, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## tranquilo (Aug 9, 2010)

great story...but doesn't it seem to end just as it was getting really good? i think we'd all love to see it continue a bit further


----------



## anarcha (Aug 9, 2010)

tranquilo said:


> great story...but doesn't it seem to end just as it was getting really good? i think we'd all love to see it continue a bit further



I agree--I'd love to see MORE! This is an impressive effort, very sensual and well-written, amazing that this is your first story here. Can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## Perry White (Aug 9, 2010)

I echo the sentiments, this was wonderful, and I hope we see more!


----------



## SkinnyToChubby (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't tell you how great it feels to read these positive comments. Really appreciate it. I've got a stockpile of stories I've written over the years that I'll look into posting. This story, the first I've ever posted, was by far the longest I've written. Which is particularly strange when you consider that I wrote the whole thing on my phone. 

As for more of Victoria's story, I may continue it a little some day, but for at least two reasons, I think I'm done. First, my screen name says it all; I really love the skinny to chubby transformation, after that my interest wanes. Second, and likely more compelling for me, is that I've always felt that my favorite stories, whether books or movies or other media, leave me imagining what happens next. Not a cliffhanger, and hopefully not frustrating, but rather inviting the reader's imagination to pick up where the writer's left off.


----------



## brucejedi (Aug 10, 2010)

This is one of the best stories on this entire site.


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Aug 10, 2010)

Very good story. Well written and great plot development. 

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## fatgirl33 (Aug 11, 2010)

This was a really great story. Very nicely written, nicely paced, and with characters I feel like we got to know. Thanks for posting it!

I will echo the sentiments of others - it would be great to see what happens next, but we must always respect the author's wishes, as well.

Congrats!
Brenda


----------



## snr6424 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, what a lovely little story. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## morepushing13 (Aug 14, 2010)

really good story! I would have gone bigger but that is my preference, glad you decided to write it!


----------



## Rebel (Aug 15, 2010)

Outstanding!
Great pace and believable conversations, and you certainly have a knack for wonderful descriptions. I look forward to redaing your next story. Thank you for sharing this one with us.


----------



## otherland78 (Aug 16, 2010)

this was sweet nice and sexy :_) 
thanks for this lovely story ;-)


----------

